# 12 foot aluminum boat: Free to Good home



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Anyone want a 12 foot aluminum boat? Comes with a trailer that needs some love (new winch rope, who knows what else?) Boat floats, has two swivel seats, has been known to catch fish. Just don't use it anymore and I need the space. Will throw in an ancient Johnson outboard that I haven't used in five or more years and will need some TLC and a bunch of other nautical odds and ends. I usually ran it off an electric motor which I will include, but the batteries are likely shot. 

Did I mention it's free? It's actually worth something... but then I'd feel compelled to do the TLC on the trailer, etc and; frankly, I don't want to. 

Pick up in Oakley, UT. Send me a PM.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

*?*

PM sent


----------



## rideutah (Oct 21, 2014)

Always a day late.  I've been looking for an inexpensive 12' boat for quite a while now..... Looks like you have 2 PMs. Please post if it is not gone.


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

*Thanks...*



Trooper said:


> Anyone want a 12 foot aluminum boat? Comes with a trailer that needs some love (new winch rope, who knows what else?) Boat floats, has two swivel seats, has been known to catch fish. Just don't use it anymore and I need the space. Will throw in an ancient Johnson outboard that I haven't used in five or more years and will need some TLC and a bunch of other nautical odds and ends. I usually ran it off an electric motor which I will include, but the batteries are likely shot.
> 
> Did I mention it's free? It's actually worth something... but then I'd feel compelled to do the TLC on the trailer, etc and; frankly, I don't want to.
> 
> Pick up in Oakley, UT. Send me a PM.


Trooper,

Thank you for the boat, we're sorry we missed you on Saturday. My boys are excited to get out on the lake and do some late-season fishing before it starts to get too cold.

Tell your wife thanks for the cookies too!

And a big thank you for your Service as well.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Glad she went to a good home!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

This is my favorite thread!


----------

